# Unidentified Peacock - Aulonocara or Protomelas?



## kuhliLoachFan (May 30, 2010)

Size/Age: I've had him about 3 months. Purchased with almost no color (silver and pale colors) at about 1.5" juvenile, currently 5".
Notes: Purchased from a fish store that sells mostly African cichlids, usually carries a lot of wildcaught or F1-local-breeders.
Camera: Sony Alpha 300. Contrast and color adjusted slightly in iPhoto.

[ no picture. thanks cichlid-forum rules ]

Also in this picture: White fish is a Pseudotropheus Socoloffi Snow White, and Yellow Lab.

My best guess is Aulonocara Stuartgranti sp. Maleri, but as the yellow coloration hasn't come in yet, it's hard to say.

Warren/Toronto-Canada
[KuhliLoachFan]

P.S. I would put a link in, if the rules didn't require that I write 5 bogus posts first. It's an anti-spam rule designed to create more spam. Nice.


----------



## kuhliLoachFan (May 30, 2010)

Let's try to post the picture.










It looks a lot like Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks) but without the "sulfur-head" coloration.


----------



## nelson6972 (Jan 26, 2005)

looks like a hybrid


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

looks like a hybrid peacock type buttt def a pretttty fish!


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

A young Tangerine Tiger male?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

solgood said:


> A young Tangerine Tiger male?


No. Definately Aulonocara type, the above are possibly right in the Hybrid. Pretty fish though.


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

A. stuartgranti type?

Any other peacocks in the tank or blue haps?

He's grown 3 1/2 " in 3 months?

Pretty fish all right, and will be amazing in 6 mths at that rate.


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

if not hybrid maybe....

Aulonocara korneliae? :-?


----------



## kuhliLoachFan (May 30, 2010)

My best local source says that the curvature of the bottom jawline indicates no possibility of pure aulonocara. morphology, he says. sounds pretty knowledgeable to me. If it's purebred, the line of the jaw indicates Protomelas. The tangerine tiger idea (Protomelas taeniolatus) sounds possible. I'll post pictures again in a few months when he is near adult size.

W[/code]


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

He does not look like a pure Aulonoacara Stuartgranti type. probably a hybrid of such.

He is definitetly not a Tangerine Tiger.


----------

